# How good is HDPE 2 for slingshots ?



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi , i was wondering how good is HDPE2 as building material for slingshots ?

is it better or as good than wood ?

Also what type of machinery i need for hdpe2 , will these tools be enough to make it


Coping Saw
Rasp/s
Sandpaper
Finish (Optional)

I also have one those saws that you can makes circles and whatnot i honestly dont know the name.Its not a big machine ,its a hanheld saw.

Oh and am i better off starting with bought sheets or melting my own hdpe2 ? and which size is better 1 inch ? I want it to be the strongest possible.

Thanks !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just check in YouTube tons videos on HDPE slingshot making...


----------



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yeah ive checked already found only like 3 videos so far, maybe im not searching with the right phrase.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Jigsaw?


----------



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Can anyone share a good way to melt hdpe2 ? ive seen the videos so far but none of the sheets they make turn out perfect.

Maybe i would be better off buying actual sheets.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Check out -- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/

It isn't a short read, but the answers to a lot of HDPE questions are in there. The time spent reading though it will be well spent. It's a good "Intro to HDPE 101."


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

If you make it yourself and it turns out ugly but shoots well who cares. making your own opens up a whole new world.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am lazy. Melting can be fun and cool, but a nice piece of 3/4" King Starboard (HDPE) is hard to beat.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Hdpe is greate for slingshots 
I don't use it personaly but if you go on youtube and type up tripwire sling shots he makes his out of hdpe


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've made 2 from milk cartons so far and they feel great in the hand. You can make it as easy or as hard as you like, read up and get prepared well in advance and they work great.


----------

